# My free T4 always the same



## Emmalien (Mar 11, 2017)

Post deleted at request of poster.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

What does your free t3 look like?

Could you post all your labs with the reference ranges?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have your labs drawn at the same time every-time?

When in relation to your labs do you take your thyroid hormone replacement?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

In my opinion thyroid lab work all the time is bull****.

Blood work should be used to confirm a diagnosis of a thyroid condition.

Treatment should be giving a small dose and slowly raise till symptoms subside.

THE GOOD OLD FASHIONED WAY.......

When I need an increase I can feel it.

I just go through the motions with the lab work which doesn't concern me at all.

Obviously lab work is different for each patient.

When my labs are in range I feel like crap.

When out of range I feel closer to normal.

It's not like we are dogs or cats who can't talk.

The way a person feels should always come before any lab work.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, FREE (not total) t3 is really an important tool in getting your meds dialed in.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Emmelian



> Do you have your labs drawn at the same time every-time?
> 
> When in relation to your labs do you take your thyroid hormone replacement?


----------

